# remembering a good kid, Luke Oyloe.



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have some sad news to share as we have lost a great kid, and a heck of a good outdoorsman, and coyote hunter. Luke was killed in a tragic car accident on april 6th near williston.

Some of you may remeber Luke Oyloe also know as "lukeos" from the sight here. Luke was a great kid and loved calling coyotes and being outside in the outdoors with his dad and friends.

Luke and his dad marty participated in the minot predator hunt this past october and placed 2nd! You may have seen that post already but if you havent here is luke with there 2 coyotes which won them 2nd place in the tournament










Luke really enjoyed the tournament and was planning on participating in the coming october.

I know luke may have been in contact with some of you.. and he really enjoyed the tournament you put on.

Its going to be a real challenge without luke around, he always had a big smile on his face and was always there ready to go! whenever we decided we wanted to go after some coyotes. He was a great kid.

Here are some more pictures of luke and I, and his dad from the past out of having some fun calling coyotes.



















Luke is going to be missed, but definately never forgotten.. He was a great hunter, and even a better friend.

Love ya bud.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sad deal. we need more kids like him. hope he gets good pastures to call in in heaven


----------



## critterhunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. I know his father very well and worked with his Grandfather Marlin.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow,

That is terrible!!!! I never knew him but he made me a bit envious I have to say. I always seen the pics of his coyotes and wished I had discovered this wonderful sport at his age instead of 10 or 15 years later that I did.

My best wishes and prayers to his family.

Jamie(jaybic)


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Jaybic said:


> Wow,
> 
> That is terrible!!!! I never knew him but he made me a bit envious I have to say. I always seen the pics of his coyotes and wished I had discovered this wonderful sport at his age instead of 10 or 15 years later that I did.
> 
> ...


+1 here, 
-Very nice picts


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Very good kid, we met him at the Minot Touranment Last Fall (top Pic) He and his father took second! He was very excited! My prayers are with him and his family! God Bless!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When a kid passes it just isn't right, it just isn't fair. I have only been teaching HS for 7 years, yet I have had 3 students in my classes pass away during the school year. It is tough on their peers and everyone who knows them.

I am glad that you got to spend some quality time with him while he was around. I will be thinking and praying for his family!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the name of the town and school that Luke went to?? There has been some awesome ideas kicked around lately and that is some information that i need so that i can try to get some of these ideas off the ground and running.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i figured it out!!


----------



## snareit51 (May 14, 2009)

I would like to thank all of you for the replys you have sent about my boy I have cheaked them at least 3 to 4 times a day cents kvernum-3 posted the story it has been agreat help to me to read them thank you. I would like say thank you to lyonch for what ever his has going on need more people like that in the world today. Have to go now starting hurt thanks again to all of you.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I am posting on this thread to refresh it. Please re-read all of the posts on this one and i hope it hits home to some of you. Please come out and support Luke and his family at this amazing event(Luke Oyloe Memerial Coyote Hunt). Who knows maybe you will learn a tip or two from a fellow coyote hunter. To some Luke was a son, a brother, a family memeber, or a friend, but on Ocotber 17th, 2009 we will be remebering Luke in what he loved to do!!!


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

wow i am sorry i wish we had more kids like him but he will have a green pastured heaven 1 love luke


----------

